# French road numbers



## Forrester (Aug 18, 2006)

I have recently returned from a 3 week trip touring France/Spain. Prior to setting off I printed out the intended route using "via michelin".
However, once in France we began to experience difficulties finding the road number as given by Michelin. :? 
It took us about 3 days to realise that many of the road numbers had changed eg the N19 was now the D4019 :roll: Apparently responsibility for N roads has been tranferred from central government to local departments who can change the road number at will 8O 8O 
This means that all road atlas's[except the AA 07 France edition] are now useless & even travel planning web sites are not up to date.
Trust the froggies to throw a spanner in the works :!: 
Forrester.


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Thanks for the info Forrester,i was over there two weeks ago and i 
didn't notice anything different, BUT i was using a route i've used many times so i didn't even think about road numbers.
Could make planning a little more difficult though.




phil


----------



## rebbyvid (Apr 10, 2006)

Thanks for the info forrester will bear that in mind at weekend,I have the 2007 michelin map so dont know if that is updated
Rob


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I'm not sure that French road numbers have ever conformed to the maps or to expectation for as long as I can remember- and I used to live there as a child.

Even the road signs can't always agree on the same stretch of road. We found one instance this year of a road which on the map had the usual selection of A / E and N numbers but on the road signs had another completely different number.

That, plus the annoying habit of signposting you to within a couple of km of a place and then totally abandoning you, is all part of life's rich pattern and makes a Satnav even more of a good thing !

Thanks for the warning Forrester.

G


----------



## 100004 (Jul 12, 2006)

We had the same prob in May. The one of abandonment of numbers caused Debs some real probs and me some headaches after she hit me with the atlas after a rather illtimed comment :roll: We were lucky in that we had also taken IGN maps, so thatI could actually read the road and other features. Sad to say I rather enjoyed it! I love maps I do  H


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Glad it wasn't just me then, I thought the French were on a campaign to confuse me when we were there a couple of weeks ago :lol: :lol:


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

The 2007 AA Road Atlas France has roads with the old & new numbers shown (info from June edition of MMM). This should help until the system is completely changed over.


----------



## spudleyham (Sep 5, 2006)

We are touring France for 3 weeks starting this weekend (can't wait)! This week I bought the AA Roadmap of France 2007 from Lidl for £2.99 (I think), the usual price is £9.99 I believe. Glad to hear I've bought the right one, we did find the road numbering a little confusing last year!


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

The problem we find is that we are used in the UK to taking the A999 to wherever, then follow the B6666, but in France, the road signs are just to the next town or large conurbation - no road numbers on the signs :roll: . You need to plan ahead as to what the next town is on the map, and look for the signs to there. (but then we don't have a satnav :roll: )


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*France*

Hi

I do not take much notice of road numbers, and prefer to look for the next town along the route etc.

It is possible to get from the Swiss border for example to Calais just by following signs for Strasbourg, Metz, Reims and Calais. This is approx 500 miles!

Russell


----------



## rebbyvid (Apr 10, 2006)

spudleyham said:


> We are touring France for 3 weeks starting this weekend (can't wait)! This week I bought the AA Roadmap of France 2007 from Lidl for £2.99 (I think), the usual price is £9.99 I believe. Glad to hear I've bought the right one, we did find the road numbering a little confusing last year!


I'll have a look in lidl before we go --we go sunday give you a wave if we spot you
Rob


----------

